# Masonic Learning Opportunity - Completing the Temple



## coachn (Feb 7, 2021)

FYI! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








https://www.facebook.com/events/1057787041372353/

*SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 20, 2021 AT 2 PM EST*
*Masonic Education Coach John Nagy The topic is "Completing the Temple"*

*ZOOM CALL *

Event by *Benton Lodge 277*
Hosted by *Benton Lodge 277*
Saturday, February 20, 2021 at 2 PM EST
Price: Free
Public  · Anyone on or off Facebook
Benton Lodge is Proud to sponsor Masonic education with Brother Coach John Nagy


----------



## Bloke (Feb 8, 2021)

I don't do facebook. This will be held in the FB environment or is it a ZOOM meeting or similar ?


----------



## coachn (Feb 8, 2021)

Bloke said:


> I don't do facebook. This will be held in the FB environment or is it a ZOOM meeting or similar ?


Zoom Call - the zoom links are not yet available


----------



## Bloke (Feb 9, 2021)

coachn said:


> Zoom Call - the zoom links are not yet available


Sunday 6 am here ! but at a ZOOM call might be doable..


----------

